# E clară treabă.



## Bântuit

Bună ziua,



> Tu ai spus că eşti în regulă. *E clară treabă* că nu eşti.


Am o întrebare despre fraza asta.
Vreau să ştiu dacă astă expresie adverbială e folosită/răspândită în limba vorbită.


----------



## areki

Da, este o expresie frencventă. Mai există şi varianta „E clar că......”__


----------



## farscape

areki said:


> Da, este o expresie frencventă. Mai există şi varianta „E clar că......”



De fapt aceasta este expresia corectă în contextul dat. Ar mai merge şi "e clară treab*a* că nu eşti" Nu cumva e o greşeală de ortografie, *ă* în loc de *a*?

Best,


----------



## Bântuit

Vă mulţumesc la amândoi.



> Ar mai merge şi "e clară treab*a* că nu eşti" Nu cumva e o greşeală de ortografie, *ă* în loc de *a*?


Da,e o greşeală *(* *E clară treabă ).
*


----------



## rozmarin

Eu aş zice că e mai răspândită varianta "E clar că...", dar poate că depinde de zonă. N-am vizitat chiar toata ţara.
   De asemenea, dacă nu te superi, ar fi sunat mai normal dacă scriai: "Vreau să ştiu dacă expresia asta adverbială e folosită/răspândită în limba vorbită."


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.


----------

